# Choosing



## FrugalFannie (Jul 29, 2012)

If you had to choose between 15-25 acres hilly and bad exposure (north or west) or 5 acres fairly level and good exposure (south or south east), which would you choose?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends.......

Depends on what you want to do with the land.
Depends on cost - if I could afford one or the other.
Depends on availability of water, building(s), soil type.
Depends on location of the properties as to state, county, etc.

And a multitude of other "depends"....

Soooo, me, with just the info you provided - I'd most likely pick the 15-25 acres. Can't never have enough land.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We had a choice of purchasing 20 acres or 5.1 acres. We chose the 5.1 acres. Why? Primarily, due to the beauty of the smaller parcel, the fact it had a well, certified septic, power, rv hook-ups, and perfect log home trees (we are building a log home). Had we gotten the larger parcel, we would have had to put in septic, bring in power, and buy all of our logs. Sun exposure is huge if you wish to grow your own food...

I would have to go for the smaller parcel in your example. But then, I don't have horses, cattle, or any livestock needing that size acreage.

By the way, since the sun rises in the E, that is morning sun. It sets in the W, so that is the last light of day. Western exposure is better for gardening than Eastern. Northern exposure is coolest, while Southern is hottest. S and SW is best, unless you are in a desert climate.


----------

